# Pattern Grain Figure? What is it? Sorry, No pics.



## 4jo3 (Jun 12, 2020)

Anyone know what pattern grain figure is? I was in a shop stamped on a piece of mahogany but it was really rough cut. The piece was very pricey and before I pull the trigger. I just want to know what it is.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 13, 2020)

Maybe this will help... from our very own @phinds website

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_figureandgrain.htm


----------



## 4jo3 (Jun 13, 2020)

I didn’t see pattern grain figure in the link. from what I read from google. I think it is another term for quartersawn. It is a large piece. 16/4 and was cut a very long time ago.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 13, 2020)

Maybe I misunderstood... I’ve never heard ‘pattern grain figure’ used as a descriptive term on its own. I thought you were asking about identifying wood based on grain and/or figure.


----------



## 4jo3 (Jun 13, 2020)

Maybe I wasn’t clear. Sometimes hard to communicate over forum. I never heard of it either. It was a stamp that was burned in by the mill. I may take my block plane there to see what time of figure it is. It has me curious. Not every day you see something like this. I picked up some sapele that had some very nice pomelle figure 16” wide. Didn’t look like much until took my hand plane to it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2020)

I think your best bet would be to ask a person who works there what it means....
Then come back and tell us. :)


----------



## 4jo3 (Jun 13, 2020)

They didn’t know either.


----------



## 4jo3 (Jun 13, 2020)

I will probably go back in a couple weeks. I will let you know then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2020)

4jo3 said:


> They didn’t know either.



Thats weird. Maybe its a combination term the mill uses for 2 different cuts?

I googled too. I couldn't find a darn thing.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 14, 2020)

Pictures would help. After reading several times, I assume the board is figured, and the word 'pattern' is burn stamped on one of the ends....

I think the simplest possibility is that it was a pattern for referencing lumber when grading. Lots of yards would have reference stock on hand for cataloging different grain possibilities. They also had them at the different grading schools too.

It may have been a piece someone wanted other boards to match to make an object, and it did not happen or was retained by yard for future use.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2020)

I had a thought last night while i was getting in bed. Maybe, it could be a reference mark where they were supposed to mark off what the pattern was, either for the grain figured. like this...?


----------

